# Alfalfa & Mint



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Alfalfa is excellent honey. If the mint is peppermint , it is awful stuff that will ruin your alfalfa honey.


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

alfalfa is good but most of the farmers by me cut the alfalfa right before it blooms. this kind of makes it hard to get much from it.


----------

